# Honey for diabetics



## Constance (Oct 2, 2009)

There are certain authorities who claim that honey is a healthier sweetener for diabetics, while others say sugar is sugar. I plan to ask my doc's opinion when I go in next week. I expect he will be on the conservative side. 

Have any of y'all looked into this?


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 2, 2009)

yes, I have

sugar is sugar LOL...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 2, 2009)

sugar is sugar Connie, both will raise the blood glucose..I use honey now and then in salad dressings but make sure  to take my insulin I've tried all kinds of things, testing after each one..all raise my BG's to about the same levels.What I do is trade one carb for another now and I get along well this way and I'm not without things I enjoy.
kades


----------



## Alix (Oct 2, 2009)

Ditto Connie, sugar is sugar.


----------



## Constance (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 3, 2009)

kadesma said:


> sugar is sugar Connie, both will raise the blood glucose..I use honey now and then in salad dressings but make sure to take my insulin I've tried all kinds of things, testing after each one..all raise my BG's to about the same levels.What I do is trade one carb for another now and I get along well this way and I'm not without things I enjoy.
> kades


 
ditto on sugar is sugar. carbs are important.


----------



## mrhealthie (Oct 6, 2009)

i agree with them honey is also a sugar... but what makes it healthier is if its purely honey which is organic in nature and has no additives... sugar and honey will both make your BG high but still you have to moderate...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2009)

mrhealthie said:


> i agree with them honey is also a sugar... but what makes it healthier is if its purely honey which is organic in nature and has no additives... sugar and honey will both make your BG high but still you have to moderate...


You need to learn how to swap one carb for another...Sugar is a carb just like rice or potato so learn the amount of carbs in each and then exchange.
kadesma


----------



## Yahoomom (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree, honey is probably a healthier alternative but sugar is sugar.  My husband is type 2 and it is just a matter of chosing which carbs you want to eat for each meal.


----------



## doug_k48 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yahoomom said:


> I agree, honey is probably a healthier alternative but sugar is sugar. My husband is type 2 and it is just a matter of chosing which carbs you want to eat for each meal.


 
I always though honey was also easier to digest too?


----------



## Constance (Oct 16, 2009)

The main reason I'm interested in this, is that eating 1 teaspoon of local honey each day is supposed to help with allergies, which are a big problem for me.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2009)

Constance said:


> The main reason I'm interested in this, is that eating 1 teaspoon of local honey each day is supposed to help with allergies, which are a big problem for me.


Connie.
 if this works for you, then find out the amount of carbs  in a teaspoon and then remove another carb from your meal say a potato,a starchy veggiebalance it out and you will be fine..1tea spread out over the day mix some in tea, a little over salad a little in some tuna salad..before you know it you've take it all and your bg won't fluctuate all that much.
kades


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 16, 2009)

I've heard that, too. I've also heard that it is not true. Like Kadesma suggests, make sure you account for it in your diet.


----------

